# Snout cut,



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I asked groomer to cut Tillys snout more rounded. Which she did. Not sure do I like it though. 

What u think?? 









Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Which is the rounded cut? I like the one on the left! If the pic on the right is the groomer cut, I'd say she hasn't cut it short enough.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

As u look at the pic the one on the left is the rounded cut. The one on the right is her original style. This I prefer the original one. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I actually like both styles, though they are very different. I like the rounded style on Meadow because it retains her puppy look, and she is a mud snorkeller, it is amazing just how much mud she can gather in her beard and moustache! I keep Jenna's rounded too because she is black, and with a beard and moustache she is always mistaken as male. It is amazing how much water the pair of them can carry in their faces, enough to flood our small motorhome if their hair gets too long!

So on reflection I guess my preference is more to do with practicalities than aesthetics


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Tilly will always look beautiful whatever you do but if I had to choose I would go for the rounded look. It's very soft and feminine and keeps that gorgeous cute teddy bear look that she suits so well! x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Tilly will always look beautiful whatever you do but if I had to choose I would go for the rounded look. It's very soft and feminine and keeps that gorgeous cute teddy bear look that she suits so well! x


Are ye def looking at the right one. 
The shorter darker snout is the rounded one. 

I think she looks like a grumpy old man. 😱


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love that pic Jeanie! Is that the before look?

Out of the two pics at the top, I like the one on the left as the one of the right looks a bit too heavy for Tilly's lovely face but it might just be the pics. I think you need to post some more pics of Tilly's new look! x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

A shorter beard gives back the puppy look. My girls look a little more like old men with long mustachios the round bears is refers too and a donut I think. 


Clipping my girls on Saturday, they are a little overdue, still not decided what I'm doing with them this time yet. 


It will grow and in a week or too it will look normal.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> I love that pic Jeanie! Is that the before look?
> 
> Out of the two pics at the top, I like the one on the left as the one of the right looks a bit too heavy for Tilly's lovely face but it might just be the pics. I think you need to post some more pics of Tilly's new look! x


Ya the 3rd pic was a old pic. She was only about 5months then.
Ill take more pics when I get home. 
Might just be a bad pic. 

Thanks for feedback guys. 
Helpful as always x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeanie said:


> View attachment 4285


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Von said:


> Yes, this is the look I liked, isn't this the one on the left of the two original photos?(no tv in background)


I like that one best, too.....the one in the picture with no TV in the background!


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Must admit I like the left pic too


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

She is gorgeous in them both but I prefer the shorter (no tv!) pic too x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She does not look like a grumpy old man! Poor girl! And I prefer the one on the left (no tv)too! Plus with that cut the kisses you receive after they have had a drink of water are less sloppy!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

i like then both. the shorter one will grow out nice.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh really. Thanks guys. Ya that's the most recent one. 
Here's a few more I just took of her. 
































Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Me too!!! The one on the left - takes years off her Even though she is only a year and a bit!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I like both....I don't like girlie dogs to have too much of a beard...silly i know!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I prefer the one on the left it makes her look a lot younger. 
When Merlin was recently cut the groomer left his snout quite long and it made him look old and grumpy so I trimmed it myself and thought he looked a lot better more like his puppy face. 
She is gorgeous !!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I like both, I know what you mean though, I always love Dudley with his longer hair but I think Tilly does look good with shorter, I think I like it longer because its grown gradually and you get used to it, of course with a cut its suddenly changed. Dudley had a 'proper' trim of his about a month ago and I think it did look nice, the trouble with the longer hair is it does the growing forward thing which Tilly's is doing in the 2nd pic which doesn't look quite as nice. With the puppy snout of course it was soft, naturally short layers, not sure if cutting back into layers works or if it would just stick out terribly - Hope that all makes sense!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I prefer the left.... If you like it longer i like to graduate the cut on a diagonal from the nose before then going straight under the cheek.... I'm sure ths doesn't make sense, but it just adds a bit of shape x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I like the left one too 

I prefer the girls to look more feminine and am not a huge moustache/beard fan on them. 

xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The picture on the right is headed towards a schnauzer look in my view. I prefer the left too.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

mairi1 said:


> I like the left one too
> 
> I prefer the girls to look more feminine and am not a huge moustache/beard fan on them.
> 
> xxx


 I like my boy to have a short beard, too. Hope I am not damaging his male psyche


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tilly always looks stunning in my opinion ... I also like a rounded muzzle cut, and like all the Tilly trims, the groomers recent cut looks short than the other photo, but it will grow in a rounded shape. I do go shorter on the muzzle at times for my dogs .. 

One of my friends recently commented how nice Fudge's muzzle looked in my recent blog post, I was so flattered, but dont ask me how I got it like this, a JoJo trim followed by some growing out time lol ... yep she does need a good trim all over actually.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tressa said:


> I like my boy to have a short beard, too. Hope I am not damaging his male psyche


Haha... Not at all Teresa 

I Think I'd have it the same if I had a boy too... Just personal preference 

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tressa said:


> I like my boy to have a short beard, too. Hope I am not damaging his male psyche


Is this due to having a wet muzzle after drinking? I know all about drippy mouth poos ha ha ha


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Awh thanks for all yer feedback. Tilly and groomer will be delighted. I was looking at her earlier and it is growing on me and I think yer right in a week or so it will prob get its proper shape. It's just that her snout is So straight compared to the rest of her coat it looks a bit uneven.
Took this pic earlier and and she does look cute. 
















Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love the cockapoo tilted head look  she is a darling xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Definately like the shorter look . . makes her look much younger .. like a puppy look! She is sooo adorable!! LOVE the head tilt!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Left photo here too. I cut Millie's in a similar fashion, I like the cut as it softens their features.

She looks lovely by the way


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah she looks great in the pics ... Very youthful and girly 

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Cat 53 said:


> The picture on the right is headed towards a schnauzer look in my view. I prefer the left too.


Yes, I thought this also. Tilly looks gorgeous with her new cut and I'm also not a fan of a long beard. It looks less hygienic to me, especially if they are eating raw and drinking from muddy puddles! x


----------

